# 5th in the Division!



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

We are 5th in this division in posts! Where are all the Kings fans???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We are now 4th.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

speaking of that... how does chicago have so many freakin posts?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> speaking of that... how does chicago have so many freakin posts?


People love/hate the bulls and the majority of our posters are Bulls posters


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> speaking of that... how does chicago have so many freakin posts?


My guess is that they have lots of fans.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

How did Portland rise so quickly? :grinning:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> How did Portland rise so quickly? :grinning:


The Portland forum rose so fast because they also have dedicated fans. :grinning:


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland has the best, most Loyal (L4L) fans anywhere. We stick with 'em through thick and thin. However, the Kings are my second favorite team!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> Portland has the best, most Loyal (L4L) fans anywhere. We stick with 'em through thick and thin. However, the Kings are my second favorite team!


Aww, thanks...


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

So... Peja is on fire...


----------

